
Covid19helpline.info website for people to find local helpline numbers - rebataur
http://covid19helpline.info/
======
rebataur
We developed a website for people to find Covid-19 Local Helpline Numbers

Website - [http://covid19helpline.info/](http://covid19helpline.info/)

As people are struggling to find local helpline information for #Covid-19 (
#coronavirus )

We have built an opensource crowdsourcing based system today, where everyone
can look up helpline information and add more so that people in need can find
help.

Please bookmark this site!

Currently, it only has numbers for #India but anyone can add numbers for their
country and state.

This is still work in progress, contributions are more than welcome! Github
Repo -
[https://github.com/rebataur/covid19helplineinfo](https://github.com/rebataur/covid19helplineinfo)

